# Lowest box full of bees.



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Are they building comb? When they are, you'll see chains of bees hooked or scaffolded together like that. You can't really see that they're building comb, but over a few days it will appear.


----------



## flapbreaker (Nov 7, 2015)

They may be doing just that. I couldn't see the comb but they were hooked together. Guess I'll find out. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

